# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  1st GROW OUT DOMESTIK KOI

## udin

*1st GROW OUT DOMESTIK KOI* ( GOD KOI )
ASLI KOI LOKAL , Akte lahir Indonesia

Dalam kegiatan ini TUKANG KOI bekerja sama dengan IMPERIAL KOI
Tukang Koi sebagai penyedia bibit ikan yang akan di Grow out dan
Imperial Koi sebagai penyedia Jaring Apung di Waduk Jati Luhur untuk pembesaran ikan

Syarat dan Ketentuan :
1.	Harga ikan Rp. 600.000,- / ekor
2.	Buat Peserta GO, harga ikan gak ada diskon ( la wong sudah murah..)
3.	Pembayaran Ikan langsung ke Account Imperial Koi BCA A/C : 3091259034 A/n : Daniel D Susanto
4.	Jumlah ikan yang di GO sebanyak 25 ekor, jenis Showa Sanshoku, Size 12 -15 cm
5.	Lamanya Pembesaran (GO) 4 Bulan
6.	Apabila ikan pilihan dari salah satu peserta ada yg mati, uang akan dikembailkan atau ganti ikan sesuai dengan kualitas ikan
7.	Selama Pembesaran berlangsung ikan diberi pakan Breeder Pro ( Pelet Lokal)
8.	Setelah 4 Bulan ikan tersebut akan difoto ulang dan akan dilakukan penjurian dari tim Kois ( yg ditunjuk langsung oleh pengurus Kois)
9.	Buat kas Kois  5 % aje.
10.	Ikan yg menang hasil dari  penjurian akan didaftarkan ke Kontes Koi  th. 2010 atas biaya Tukang Koi
11.	Bagi yang ikannya gak menang tapi ikannya tambah bagus, sebaiknya diikutkan kontes tapi pakai biaya sendiri
12.	Setelah kegiatan GO Domestik Koi selesai pengambilan ikan dapat diambil langsung di Imperial Koi 
13.	Pemesanan ikan baru akan dimulai tgl 21/08/09 pukul 14.00 ( Bada Jumat)
14.	Jika ikan sudah terjual semua sebelum batas waktu pemilihan barakhir, maka penjualan ikan untuk GO Domestik Koi ditutup
15.	Peminat dapat menghibungi Via SMS ke 08159934278 atau Email to: [email protected]


AGENDA
21/08/09  28/08/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan (ikan bisa dilihat langsung di Imperial Koi)
28/08/09  30/08/09, Pembayaran Ikan ( Langsung ke Imperial Koi)
2/09/09 ,  Ikan masuk ke Jaring Apung 
2/09/09  2/01/10, Masa pembesaran ikan
9/02/10 , Penjurian  dari Tim Juri Kois
16/02/10 Pengumuman Pemenang

Alamat Imperial Koi:
Jl. Kedoya Raya no. 5 (samping Jl. Pilar 2)
Jakarta Barat
tlp. 021-5811899 / 0813-1600-6666
Up: David Susanto / Daniel Susanto
BCA A/C : 3091259034 A/n : Daniel D Susanto

DAFTAR PESERTA :
1. nama .......... no ikan ............
2. 
3.
dst

Selamat mencoba .. GO di JAPUNG ..!!




______________
TUKANG KOI
KOI'S No. ID. 190506019
Apki 109-K-P-2006

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Kira2 hasilnya seperti apa ya??


do'anye aje deh bang Rova, mudah-mudah hasilnya baik dan berjalan lancar... amien...

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Daftar peserta:
1. nama prinze no ikan 5 dan 24 ( Bogor )
2. nama Niki no ikan 21 dan 11 ( Cengkareng )
3. nama piter no ikan 22 dan 14 ( Grogol )
4. nama TSA no ikan 4
5. nama Okka no ikan 6
6. nama Julius no ikan 20
7. nama Victor no ikan 12

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 1st GROW OUT DOMESTIK KOI ( GOD KOI )
> 
> Syarat dan Ketentuan :
> 
> 9.	Kalau laku semua ( 25 ekor ) buat kas Kois  5 % aje.
> 
> TUKANG KOI
> ...


enaknye gimane Luk ?

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Ayo mari kita dukung dan sukseskan GO lokal...
Mana nih yang laen? Ayoo buruan daftar.

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Saya Bantu Rekap Posisi Terakhir:

1. nama prinze no ikan 5 dan 24 ( Bogor )
2. nama Niki no ikan 21 dan 11 ( Cengkareng )
3. nama piter no ikan 22 dan 14 ( Grogol )
4. nama TSA no ikan 4
5. nama Okka no ikan 6
6. nama Julius no ikan 20
7. nama Victor no ikan 12
8. nama Jaya Tunggal Koi no ikan 2 dan 3 (Bogor)
9. nama Robby Iwan no ikan 1

Total 13 ekor yang sudah terpilih.

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> pak udin saya  ikut no 09
> thnk u


Ok makasih pak

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

waduhhh

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

lapor kmrn sudah transfer via atm ke 3091259034 a/n daniel d susanto utk showa 5 dan 24 Rp.1.200.000,-
Terima kasih

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

semoga pemenang/juaranya ada 11 kalo 10 berarti gw kagak dapet.  ::   :P

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> OK ! God Handling. 
> 
> 
> Semoga Sukses Pa Udin


makasih do'anya....  ::  
Ntar kalau ada anakan gosanke bagus2 , kita bikin lagi GO ke 2

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> ikan kl tambah besar dah biasa ya? kl tambah kecil, itu br luar biasa


tambah kecil bisa om.. ikan tabrakan beruntun ...  ::

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Yang saya punya gmn perkembangannya pak udin?? Wah ajak2 donk kalo maen ke japung...


foto di atas ada koq ... masa lupa dgn punyanya sendiri ..
Mudah-mudahan bulan depan deh semua peserta GO kita ajak ke Japung ... sy harus koordinasi dulu dgn Imperial Koi (pemilik japung)..  ::   ::

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> ituuuuu tutuutututut tuhhhhhhhhhh ikan ku yg 
> 
> paling gedhe
> pattern bagus
> kiwa sashi sippp
> body bagus
> 
> mantabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


ilank ikanku   ::

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Lanjutannya ...















masih ada lagi ...

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Sumi nya pd ilang tuh om..


sumi ada yg hilang ... ada juga sumi yg muncul ..

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Peter Booked

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Lho kokk?? Pak udin jgn lupa lho, pak udin yg memulai semua ini di forum.
> Jd wajar klu saya membahasnya dan ingin menyelesaikannya di forum.. Gak perlu melibatkan org lain selain antara banzaikoi dgn pak udin.


pak Sunu bottom drain designnya ada di bu Tety dan di Suaminya, makanya saya ajak untuk bicara di Queen Fiber kita ketemuan ( Bu Tety + Pak Nikky + Udin + Sunu ), dan masalah ini ada sangkut pautnya.

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Wuakakakakakakakakakakakaaaakkkkkkk....  ::   ::

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## inne

Dengan segala kerendahan hati, saya meminta maaf kpd rekan2 yg membaca thread ini.
Semata2 saya melakukan itu krn saya fikir tdk ada jln lain lg.. Saya hanya ingin thread yg ada d banzaikoi di jwb oleh yg bersangkutan.
Sekali lg saya minta maaf, dan posting ini menutup debat saya dgn yg bersangkutan di thread ini.
Terima kasih..

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dharma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

bolee om.. haha

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Selamat om Udin, nggak sia2 om Julius ikut GO malah jadi pemenang kontes.
Kapan GO lagi, kita tunjukkan bahwa ikan lokal dan GO lokal-pun juga mampu bicara.

Sekali lagi selamat and ditunggu GO berikutnya saya pasti ikut.

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> 1st GROW OUT DOMESTIK KOI ditutup, bagi peserta GO tsb ikannya dapat diambil di IMPERIAL KOI Kebon Jeruk - Jakbar
> Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya


  ::   Loh ini udah selesai yah ?   ::  ..... kapan penjuriannya om Udin? ...... siapa Jurinya? ................... siapa pemenangnya? ......
he he he sampai kaget saya om..... tahu2 dah ditutup......  ::  




> AGENDA
> 21/08/09  28/08/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan (ikan bisa dilihat langsung di Imperial Koi)
> 28/08/09  30/08/09, Pembayaran Ikan ( Langsung ke Imperial Koi)
> 2/09/09 ,  Ikan masuk ke Jaring Apung 
> 2/09/09  2/01/10, Masa pembesaran ikan
> 9/02/10 , Penjurian  dari Tim Juri Kois
> 16/02/10 Pengumuman Pemenang
> 
> ______________
> ...

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

> setuju.....
> kalo memang belum mampu menyelenggarakan kegiatan Grow Out......jangan lah mencari cari *" Kambing Hitam "*
> 
> Aya aya Wae.....


Om Luki, yang adem aja lah  ::  brrrrrr

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

> Originally Posted by asagita
> 
> 
> Bener juga yah... Tajam neh matanya Om Gom   Biarin ah.. tetap sama keputusan semula huehehehehe. Abis hitamnya itu solid banget, merahnya juga bagus (apalagi yang di kepala) dan ada motoguronya.
> 
> Damai neh, kalau kita ngobrolin ikan ajah  
> 
> 
> Bagus Git, punya prinsip.! Let's say kita juri; no. 17 dgn no. 20 suminya blackish mana.? no. 17. hi nya tebal mana.? 17 dikit lah. but mengapa bro pilih 20 lebih ok.? 
> ha...ha..ha...


Wah, pertanyaannya menggelitik banget neh. Jadi bimbang....   ::  

Sumi lebih tebal no.17. Hi di kepala tebal yang no 17.

No.20 hinya kalah tebal dng no.17, tapi hi merata kecuali yang step 2 di bagian kiri (left hand) agak memudar. Yang saya puji banget dari ikan ini yah bodynya yang ideal dengan pangkal ekor yang tebal. Pola no.20 ini juga menurut saya lebih imbang. Sumi mudah-mudahan menebal. Walaupun kalau lihat foto sebelumnya, sumi di bagian bahu kiri malah memudar.

Secara satu per satu item (hi, sumi, dll) mungkin kedua ikan ini imbang nilainya, masing-masing ada lebih dan kurangnya. Tapi kalau melihat secara keseluruhan saya lebih rasa no.20 menang. Sulit dijelaskan, tapi mata saya mengarah ke no.20 ini.  ::  Enak dilihat???

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

